# New kitchen, advice, tips needed



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We're planning on moving our postage stamp sized kitchen into our dining room & vice versa. I've never had a new kitchen so do you have any tips about what are great ideas, what to avoid, what not to do or which companise to avoid?

I was thinking of glass splashbacks rather than tiles but was wondering if they would show every mark on there. Chances are it will be a B&Q kitchen as funds will be limited once we knock the two rooms into one.  I also like the idea of a built in microwave but wasn't sure if anyone had one & thought it was a bad idae.

Basically any good bits or bad bits of your own kitchen would be good!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

My kitchen was lock stock from Ikea - units & new appliances... its fantastic - and I found it cheaper than B&Q, plus the cupboards were slightly deeper (my plates didnt quite fit in some of the top B&Q units).

I got wooden work tops (also Ikea) which I thought would be a demon to keep clean, but they are brill, they dont stain - I have gotten  tea, red wine & strawberry off them with no issues.

If you are getting new appliances then I would def recommend a built in oven, its great for lifting in & out (I use heavy pans) and the oven came with a childsafe lock thingy on it so that the girls couldnt open it even if they could reach.  

I also started off with units on legs - ie open at the bottom, thinking it would be easier to clean, big mistake - everything get under there, so I then fitted kick boards, much better  . As for the microwave, I only use one for heating up beans so it wasnt worth the money as a built in one is quite pricey & if it breaks you have to find one exactly the same size to replace it, I just got a Tesco basic cheap one & have it on a shelf, did the job for 20 quid!

I also didnt want cupboards up top as im short, so wouldnt be able to reach most of them, - thought it would be a waste. So I had units at the bottom & shelves at the top - it made things lots lighter in the room, and I can access the things I want without stashing the cupboards with [email protected]

Good luck.
R
x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hia
I have with my DH fitted quite a few kitchens but am planning our own now which is a lot different.  But I would def agree about the microwave and wouldnt bother having one built in.  But I would have built in dishwasher and I am def having an eye level oven again as makes life so much easier - not bending right down.  I would also have doors which are easy to wipe clean - my kitchen is wood and has really fancy doors which are horrific to keep clean as they have all these grooves in them and stuff so get really grubby.  Also I wouldnt have units which stick out a bit - our hob is in a bit that sticks out so it makes it harder to clean the floor around the bottom.  Def agree about making sure you can fit dinner plates in the wall units.  B&Qs IT kitchens do not have wide enough wall units for this but their more expensive range does - a must for me in future.  Dont have a tiled worktop - nightmare to keep clean in my opinion!  Also make sure you are going to have lots of plug sockets around if you are having new ones put in.  And underunit lights - fab.  I was thinking about those plate rack things as I really like them but someone told me your plates could end up getting dusty!  Seems reasonable enough!  And I also like those wicker baskets in kitchens for either toys for LOs or veg!  

I think I would have a good look round some show homes as they often give you a good idea about things you like/dont like.  And I am definately for my kitchen going to have wall units to the top of the room so that you get maximum storage and minimal dust collection at the top!  

Hope this helps a bit!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Take advantage of free design services - you don't have to by from them


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well we have now decided on which kitchen so it's a case of getting the builders in to price for he wall coming down & then plan the space for the kitchen.

Are there any essentials you MUST have & any things you did that you wouldn't do again


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi
I wish I had gone for the biggest hob I could, I had a standard 4 ring gas one, but wish I had had gone for 5-6 rings!!  We ahd space, just didn't think about it at the time

I have an in built combi neff microwave....it was mega expensive and tbh I have never used the grill/oven functions, I do use the hot air function to crisp up jacket potatotoes but a standard microwave and a crisp up in the oven would have done, looks lovely though and is the option of a second oven if needed (haven't used it fot that!)

I have in built applicances (dishwasher-like this, fridge and freezer) looks very very neat but think you get more space in a freestadning (could be my overstuffing of them though!)

how exciting planning a kitchen the most importnat room, in my opinion!!

we went for a sheraton kitchen and the quality is fab!

Granite work top...would never have anything different, easy to clean and looks great, can put hot things on it (although I don't)

shame we are moving next week I love my kitchen

oh one thing that was a mistake we got a real smooth slate floor and it shows everything despite being almost black, have 2 pale coloured cats and I have to brush the floor 1-2 times per day and it never looks spotless
strawbs 

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Prof 

I had a kitchen fitted - i think you've seen my new one?  I have a built in microwave and love it - it means i don't have one cluttering up the work tops!

happy to chat more - and you'll have to invite us over to see the new one!! (maybe a jamie party?!   )


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I have loads of sites in my favourites hun, I'll put some on in a bit ...

We couldn't afford to go the whole hog, so bought new doors, floor etc. The khakases (sp?) were fine, sturdy enough etc. We got one from B&Q Gloss white. Originally wanted Black gloss but wouldve made the kitchen look smaller still. So went for white, looks crisp and clean (most of the time!) with brushed chrome handles and Zebrano work top and matching floor ... 
Splashbacks, you can actually use Lucite or acrylic for splashbacks instead of glass (cheaper) Here's a few ideas... http://www.toppstiles.co.uk/section834/page1/kitchen-splashbacks/
http://www.gracenoteglass.co.uk/
http://www.kitchencalm.co.uk/glass%20splashbacks.htm
Ikea do them too, we bought some but took them back 

Oh and this may come in useful! A DIY forum, if you're stuck on anything or want ideas http://www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk/ This site saved me buying a new cooker when it broke down last year, just needed a new element, which dh did himself, as they had ahandy 'how to' video. Saved me a fortune!

Another tip, dont buy any lighting from ebay shops!  We saw the lights we wanted for under the cabinets in B&Q quite expensive designer ones, did a search on ebay, same ones from an ebay shop, half price! Bargain i thought, hmmm. They are useless. My friend had same problem.

If buying anything online for kitchen, look for discount code dont forget!

We bought our new doors etc from B&Q, ordered it from our local one. 6-8 weeks delivery  anyway, paid for it. Got home that day only to find out we could have actually picked it all up from the superstore 10 miles away! So cancelled our order and picked it up (They were VERY awkward though, had to pay twice, then get a refund for the first order) 
Have you got a garage? Have you any appliances in there? We have put our freezer, washer and drier in the garage (serves as a utility room really) and only have fridge and dishwasher in the kitchen which are integrated.
So we have loads more cupboard space now 

Pop up sockets (out of the work top) may be handy? Relatively new thing.

Essentials .... Wine rack! 

Happy designing!! Can we have pics of the finished project?!

xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ooooo Ceri just love love love those glass worktops & splashback but just worried about them showing every greasy mark or fingerprint  . I do like the splashbacks & if it works out cheaper than tiles it's worth doing.

Good point on the hob too, I have a 4 gas one which I do struggle with (freestanding cooker) so if it all comes in around the price I want I will go for a bigger hob.

Sally - No haven't seen your new kitchen but I thought your old one was nice . I have no idea when it will be started never mind finished but hopefully later in the year the house will be fi to be seen (DH is seeing the building society/bank tomorrow to sort out extending he mortgage a little so it depends on what they say 

I know there are certain things I want such as drawers below the hob for pans, I'd like a spice drawer (Ikea do them), at least 1 larder cupboard, corner unit with pull out storage etc. The type of sink I want, the cooker, the tiles etc I have no real idea as there are lots of things I love but as I've always imagined replaced the ktichen we have everything was 'small' & light to make the most of the limited space we have.

Once the builder comes tomorrow & tells us waht is possible & how much it will cost I will have to start planning seriously. Gawd I haven't even decided on a colour apart from the units themselves


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

My must haves - granite worktops (expensive but last forever, easy to clean and looke even better with age), built in wine rack and large induction hob.  You need special pans for induction hobs but most are ok now and they heat up really quickly and then are cool to touch almost instantly.  

My big double belfast sink is brilliant too, built in dishwasher a must.

The things we got that I would change are probably the glass fronted cupboards, they look nice but then you have to put nice looking things in them rather than piling in your practical stuff IYKWIM.  Also wouldn't get stainless steel sockets and switches again, they are a nightmare to keep clean.

Ooh and underfloor heating is great for a small kitchen as you don't have to worry about radiator space


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

yep, my underfloor heating is brilliant - it's quite a large floorspace which has natural tiles, which can be a bit chilly, so the heating is great - it's more of a floor warmer than room heating tbh.

prof - thought youd been round more recently than that, you'll have to come and check it out -i love it!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing, we got our new Kitchen design done on Friday and we are so happy that it has come in £1500 under our budget    .  We are going with B and Q and we are getting Integrated Dishwasher (never had a dishwasher before  ) Integrated Fridge and Freezer, Range Cooker, Integrated Microwave and a (I couldn't resist) 7 bottle wine cooler  .  DH thinks I'm mad but I also bought into the tray that pulls down under the cupboard that stores the utensils  

I have found the range cooker, dishwasher, Fridge and freezer much cheaper on line and B and Q do a price match plus a 10% off extra for finding them cheaper   .  The price match has paid for my microwave and wine cooler   .

I went for normal doors although the glass ones look nice I can just imagine them when I have chucked things back in the cupboard!!  We have chosen a white Ceramic sink, tbh it wasn't much more expensive than the regular SS ones. I did a course last week and met a guy who can get me lights for the kick boards at trade price so going to get them ordered today.

I also enquired about the glass splash backs as I think they look lovely (esp the pink ones   ) but the guy said they cant have the plug sockets in them so we decided against them in the end and will go for tiles.

I cannot believe how excited I am about my new Kitchen  , we are just waiting for the Survey now then we can order and book installation for June. 

Proffesor,  When are you hoping to have yours done?  Have you been looking round yet for deals?

Shelley x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mish we're going for an Ikea one in the end. As ther is a lot of rewiring & replastering plus knocking a wall through we haven't got a fortune to spend on the units etc. We've planned out using the Ikea package you can download plus our builder has done a plan with Howdens (much more expensive even with his 70% discount on most things but their kitchen is solid oak & the Ikea one is oak & laminate).

I have a new sink already & a Whirlpool gas hob which I got Freegle! We're gaving some designer taps which are quite modern. I'm hoping to have cream metro tiles (the brick like ones) & accessorise with red appliances & bits & bobs.

Haven't decided on wall colour or floor colour yet though.

Having a larder cuboard (tall one). carousel corner cupboards, drawers underneath the hob for pans &  a spice drawer at the top. Not too sure on the other cupbards as that can be changed when we do the plan with Ikea as we have a few awkward spaces that don't fit anything so we're hoping they will make some suggestions.

As for when well we have to move into the front room first & the fireplace in there is being done a week on Friday, we need to move a radiator in there, replace the window & decorate & put a new carpet in so it will be a month or more  before we start


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh I love the brick tiles, thats what I'd like, but i'm leaving tiles and floors to DH (I will gently guide him I think   ) .  We are complelty redecorating the house before we move back in so at least I don't have the faff of doing stuff to the house and trying to live in it at the same time   .  Actually DH wasn't too sure about having the Kitchen done this year but i refused to move back in with the current one  

Its so exciting isn't it   or am I just showing my age    

Shelley xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mish3434 said:


> Its so exciting isn't it  or am I just showing my age
> 
> Shelley xx


Must be my age too & the fact that I've never had a brand new kitchen before!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Snap, the new kitchen is a first for me xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OK so it's all set for the new kichen, we have a month to order it to ge he special offer from Ikea. My new cooker arrived today (bargain from Ebay brand new) & I have my eye on an extractor from Ebay too. Problem is we need to finish the front room so we can move in there before we start the building work & it's going really slowly!!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Oooo cant wait to see a pic


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Professor Waffle, I bet you can't wait to do the ordering   Good luck with the rest of the building work  

Woohoo we got our fitting date of 21 June, a week later than we would like but gives DH a bit longer to get the other jobs done   .  

I can't believe I'm so excited over a kitchen   Do you think it is a sign of my advancing years?  

Shelley xx


----------

